# One more top done



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

here it is with the borders. I cut the borders 5 1/2 inches and it made the quilt 58" by 82".











Now I have 3 Yellow Brick Roads cut out and waiting in line for sewing. those will be part of my donation quilts for next years box.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is gorgeous. Really eye popping. I can see lots of younger girls loving that rather than a more traditional old world pattern. Great job.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Love your selection of colors. That quilt will be a hit with the lucky recipient.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh wow, that is a real stunner!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I love that top! Very nice and bright!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Debbie, I really love that. Thank you for the pattern. It has been put in my 'to-do' stack!! Where can I find the pattern for the yellow brick road top? I have looked several places and haven't found it yet. Can you point me in the right direction? Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Patches, I ordered my from here http://www.fatquartershop.com/store/stores_app/Browse_dept_items.asp?T=1&Store_id=499&page_id=17
I hope to get them started this week. Will post pics later.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It really looks great--the black really makes the brights pop. I got the pattern you sent, & I hope to give it a try soon.

Thanks!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

What is the name of that pattern? That quilt is beautiful!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I LOVE the colors!!!
Beautiful!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Jersey Girl,
I don't know the name of the pattern. I saw it on someones blog and fell in love with it. I sat down and drafted out the block and just made them. It is like sewing a rail fence cause every other block is turned. If you send me your e-mail I will send you the pattern I drafted.


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

That is beautiful!! i love quilts with black and bright colors! Nicely done!

Yankee


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The black just makes that. I can see it for a girl, but also a boy.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

That is a real stunner! You did a wonderful job!!!!


----------

